# Fern fiber replacement?



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

In Bulgaria its really hard to get Fern Fiber to mix in some ABG mix, so could I replace it with something similar? I found something called Xaxim from Dragon Terraristic (german company), but its a whole package that costs 30 Euro... 
Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Xaxim is the same as tree fern fiber.
You can use coconut fiber instead, it's a slightly different material but is works well in my experience and is a lot cheaper.
It's usually sold in pet shops as nesting material for birds.
Trixie Kokosfasern Nistmaterial 30g


----------



## terraruums.eu (Feb 17, 2013)

I have some of those coconut bricks but I think its not the same is it ?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

No, they are both from coconut but it's not the same.
The coir from the bricks are more like dirt and retains moisture, the fibers makes the substrate airier (much like tree fern) and less compact.
Just use sharp scissors to cut it up in to 1-2cm pieces as it comes in long strands.


----------

